# It's Here!!!



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello all!

The kind driver from Lakeshore just left. After inspecting everything in the rain all looks good. Going to have to go shopping to pick up a few things but I can do that tomorrow before we leave. What a huge change from a pop-up to this 250RS. Can't wait to take it on it's maiden voyage! I'll check in after we get back to let you know how it went.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations!














I know you are going to love it. You do know that you are required to post pictures, don't you?!








No, get out there and go camping!


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

You bet I will. I'll get pictures this weekend and post them.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Awsome! Congrats!


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

On closer inspection I see that it didn't sit on their lot long at all. VIN plate said 8-25-10.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations. You're going to love it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! I am sure you are going to LOVE IT!!!!

Can't wait to see the Mandatory Pictures of the New Camper!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Congrats!! GREAT choice on Outback!!! *
















Please let us know how everything went!!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers.

Happy Camping


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats, nothing quite as exciting as getting a new trailer!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulation!









Happy Camping!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats and Happy Camping!!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations, we also bought ours at Lakeshore rv, from Marci, had it delievered and we are thrilled. saved a whole lot of money.


----------

